# Looks like we have a Chinese orphan!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

After more than a week he finally has a name.....Yunan Tuk Tuk, or as we fondly call him, Tucker! He will live in China with DH until he has finished all projects there, then he will join us in the US. Please welcome sweet Tucker...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness he's adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What a cute boy. He looks very happy. Congratulations.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Whooppie! That is so wonderful. I saw your other post but don't recall the story of how he into DH's life.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He sure is cute.. I want to hug him, rub my face on him and smell his puppy breath...


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. Pretty cute.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

He is an adorable puppy, congrats!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh this is such great news :'D I am so happy for you guys!!
What a cutie pie!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

some things are just meant to be! Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*



GoldenMum said:


> After more than a week he finally has a name.....Yunan Tuk Tuk, or as we fondly call him, Tucker! He will live in China with DH until he has finished all projects there, then he will join us in the US. Please welcome sweet Tucker...


Tucker is just adorable. Welcome to him!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh he is precious! Congratulations


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, I am so pleased to hear that he is here to stay. Uncle Barnaby says he looks forward to hearing from him again. Welcome sweet Tucker!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on little Tucker, he's beautiful!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So fun! I clearly missed your other posts about him - now I'm so curious how he came to find your hubby! You must be dying to meet him!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

A BIG welcome to Tucker!!! I expect lots of pictures and updates


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Tucker is very adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Little guy is just adorable and he is so lucky to have been found by your husband


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> So fun! I clearly missed your other posts about him - now I'm so curious how he came to find your hubby! You must be dying to meet him!


I am dying to meet him! Once I have the end of the year business paperwork done, I will go to China for a couple of months. DH found him wandering near his apartment, after posting flyers no one claimed him. So little Tuk Tuk will come to the US when Mike finishes work in China. He goes to the office every day, and has become DH's shadow.

He is doing wonderful on housebreaking, not easy in a 25th floor apartment. He sleeps from 11PM til 6Am snuggled in bed with DH. I think he's found a new BFF!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little man! Tucker was so fortunate your DH found him and took him off the streets. I'm so happy he has such a wonderful family now!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

He is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> I am dying to meet him! Once I have the end of the year business paperwork done, I will go to China for a couple of months. DH found him wandering near his apartment, after posting flyers no one claimed him. So little Tuk Tuk will come to the US when Mike finishes work in China. He goes to the office every day, and has become DH's shadow.
> 
> He is doing wonderful on housebreaking, not easy in a 25th floor apartment. He sleeps from 11PM til 6Am snuggled in bed with DH. I think he's found a new BFF!


All I can say is WOW... A purebred (sure looks it to me) GR puppy wandering the streets in China. Bless your DH for taking him home with him. He sure looks like a sweet baby boy. And I love the name you chose...I have a Tucker, too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!! He is adorable and I just want to kiss him senseless.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome Tucker  

I see fate at work with your DH missing his Goldens back in the states, wishes granted! I wish him the best with his "monster" boy.

Gotta love dog named Tucker.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Of all places to find a Golden puppy -- China! I just keep shaking my head about it, and finally come to the conclusion that your Rainbow kids must have sent him as a very special gift for all the love you showed them.

Congratulations to your hubby and you for that sweet little guy to bless your lives!
(Will he be trained in Cantonese, Mandarin or English?!)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> I am dying to meet him! Once I have the end of the year business paperwork done, I will go to China for a couple of months. DH found him wandering near his apartment, after posting flyers no one claimed him. So little Tuk Tuk will come to the US when Mike finishes work in China. He goes to the office every day, and has become DH's shadow.
> 
> He is doing wonderful on housebreaking, not easy in a 25th floor apartment. He sleeps from 11PM til 6Am snuggled in bed with DH. I think he's found a new BFF!


Best. Story. Ever.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

How is Tucker doing lately? Wishing you, your family and all your Goldens Merry Christmas.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

*Tuckdate!!*

Thought I "TukDate" this thread! 

Tucker is now somewhere near 5 months old, and has been such a blessing in Mike's life. They have an amazing bond, and Tucker goes everywhere with DH. When he has to travel for business, he has a line of people who want to keep him. Tucker goes to work daily, and often goes out to dinner with DH. He has been an easy puppy to train, and brings joy and companionship to DH every day! Here are a couple of pics that I received this morning, cannot wait to meet this beautiful boy!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He is so sweet!. Such a lucky boy


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

What a lucky boy, to find your hubby! And what a lucky guy your hubby was- right place at the right time!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update I was wondering how Tucker was doing, he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad to see your update about Tuck, I've been thinking and wondering about him.

He sounds like such a wonderful boy, I know you're husband is really enjoying him. 
He's becoming a handsome boy.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

GoldenMum said:


> Tucker is now somewhere near 5 months old, and has been such a blessing in Mike's life. They have an amazing bond, and Tucker goes everywhere with DH. When he has to travel for business, he has a line of people who want to keep him. Tucker goes to work daily, and often goes out to dinner with DH. He has been an easy puppy to train, and brings joy and companionship to DH every day! Here are a couple of pics that I received this morning, cannot wait to meet this beautiful boy!


He is so amazingly beautiful! I would say "you are so lucky", but when I remember how great you were with Clyde, I cannot help but think that Tucker is the one who has been blessed! Maybe everyone has been blessed!!!

Big hugs...I just found this great thread today!
Deb


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

What a great story. He sure is a beautiful puppy!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome Tucker, you are a sweetie!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Tucker says, "awww shucks guys, thanks for all the compliments!" He is a very happy boy!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow how beautiful is he?! ! I truly think he was sent to you, he clearly was meant to be in your family. I coulnt be anymore thrilled and delighted for you than I am. Welcome to one very lucky Tucky xx


----------



## jenspup (Jan 2, 2015)

What a handsome dog! Sounds like a "win-win" situation for both Tucker and your husband.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just had to share the latest picture, he looks like Tucker the Tank here!!! He is now 56lbs. and is between 5 and 6 months old. I think Tuk Tuk may need a diet, DH says he's just right!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

When does he come across the big pond? He looks wonderful. Maybe a couple of pounds, but he's not fat by any means.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

DH has a current contract that ends shortly, but may be extended until the end of June. He is also in negotiations for a new contract on more projects, so anywhere between a couple of months and a few years. If he doesn't come home in a couple of months, I will go there for a couple of months!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh he's a handsome boy!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

*Tukdate*

Duplicate, duplicate! See below!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have not been on here in ages, and we have been on a roller coaster with Tuk. Hubby has stayed in Asia on more projects, in March 2016 he took a new project in Macau, China for MGM. In order to move him successfully, he got any shots needed, his health certificate. We have had an interpretor working for us for a couple of years, she fell in love with Tuk, and bought a puppy shortly after. She was moving to Macau for the job as well. So she researched and hired a company to get them (Tuk and XiXi) across the border. The company turned out to be a scam, they tried to cross illegally, and the men were arrested. Tuk and XiXi were taken by customs, and ended up in a shelter as part of a criminal investigation, (much as they would be here for dog fighting etc.). 

At first, it seemed they would get the dogs back shortly. They both produced all the vet records and pictures of them since puppies to prove ownership. Then things turned nasty, they said that they were not the owners. The shelter is closed on Sundays, but a kind worker would let Mike and Catherine come in on Sunday to see them. They were not allowed in out of their small cages, but Mike would pet him through the crate and bring food as he was not eating very well. 

After a few weeks, they were no longer allowed any contact with the dogs, and were always turned away when trying to visit. This a place in the middle of the woods, with dogs in raised crates outside under cove. Temperatures get well over 100 degrees there, and we were al devastated.

We hired an attorney to try to get them to release the dogs, but after about another month, he said there was nothing he could do. Mike and Catherine continued to try, but were always refused when trying to see the dogs. 

The job moved on, and Mike had to hire some local labor. He found a very good Potuguese contractor (Macau was originally a Portuguese Colony), and went through him to get his locals on site. They began a friendship, and one night at dinner Mike told Andre all about Tucker, and how he was still trying to get him back. It turned out that Andre was a gift, a true blessing. His family had always lived in Macau, and he had relatives who had been in important government positions.

Andre spoke with his family, and some meetings took place with current government officials. When they heard Mike and Tuk's story, they made some phone calls for Tuk and XiXi. It took several more months, and many more sleepless nights. But last Friday (8and 1/2 months later, Tucker is back with Mike. He officially adopted him on Friday, he was neutered ( a condition of adoption). I met him for the first time, he is skinny (can see every rib), he was shaved, and I pulled 20 ticks off of him. He needs his ears treated (very red inside), but he is the same goofy sweet adorable soul.

I wanted to share this some time ago, but I could not post without breaking down not knowing his fate. This is not a very dog friendly part of the world. 

Now, I am here until Christmas working, but also finding a decent Vet, and a way to get him safely back to the US.

Thank you to anyone who read this all the way through, seems like I wrote a book!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What an incredible journey this has been for all of you. A very sad one which will hopefully have a happy ending when you can safely get your sweet pup out of there! I am so very sorry for all the horrors that you (as well as Tucker) have endured but so very grateful that you have had the patience and perseverance to get him back to your family. He is obviously a very loved and lucky boy


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a terrible story. Poor Tucker. I hope you all get back to the states safely.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Did the other person get their dog back too?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Cpc1972 said:


> Did the other person get their dog back too?


Yes, XiXi is back with Catherine as well!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww,what a sweetie! I hope you get him out of there soon!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow. What a terrible story. I'm glad you're all reunited with Tucker and hopefully you'll all be home in the US soon


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Poor Tucker! So glad you are all together now. It's amazing how resilient these dogs are! I'm sure, that you will have him fattened up, in no time!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow. Such great things happened and then tragedy, then great things again. It should be a children's book of overcoming adversity. Twice. So glad he is home again!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart turned upside down hearing this story. What a nightmare! I am so thankful for Andre and that Tucker is back safe with you.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

GoldenMum said:


> Yes, XiXi is back with Catherine as well!


That is great.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

What an incredible story. I am so glad it all worked out well for both dogs and all of you in the end. Poor boy. It will be great when you can get him back to the US and feel safe. I hope you have a Happy Christmas all together.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

What a horrible thing to go through!!!!! I'm so glad it all worked out well in the end. Dogs are so resilient. I hope Tucker is OK after all he went through and that your family can relax now.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Tucker was so lucky to have found you and Mike. Thank God you were there, not someone else. I feel that you pulled off the same kind of miracle you did with Clyde, Dawn. Your diligence, your ability to keep on task every day for the love of your dog, is the only thing that brought him through what another dog would not have survived. God bless your entire family!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Dawn I was tearing up reading what happened, but I'm so glad that you got him back, he's truly blessed to have such an amazing, wonderful, caring family.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't imagine going through something like that - for either of you. I would not have slept for the 8.5 months. Poor dogs. I am so relieved that both are okay and home with you guys. I hope you get him back to the US soon and that he is back to 100% soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so glad Tucker and Xixi are back home, what a heartbreaking and scary thing for all of you to have to go through.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I was so happy and excited reading the beginning of this thread and then my heart broke instantly! But thankfully you got him back!!! I can't imagine how heartbroken you both were through all of this. I hope he gets home to the US safely!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for all you and the dogs have been through. I hope you can get Tucker back to the US very soon. Have a Happy Holiday


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> Tucker was so lucky to have found you and Mike. Thank God you were there, not someone else. I feel that you pulled off the same kind of miracle you did with Clyde, Dawn. Your diligence, your ability to keep on task every day for the love of your dog, is the only thing that brought him through what another dog would not have survived. God bless your entire family!
> 
> Hugs,
> Deb


Deb, 

Your post has brought me to tears, Tuk is getting better every day. I think I found a great Vet who lives right next to us and does house calls (thanks to another wonderful member living here)! That is what makes this forum great! I also found a service that will pick up you and your pet for appointments. Feels like a jackpot day!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> I have not been on here in ages, and we have been on a roller coaster with Tuk. Hubby has stayed in Asia on more projects, in March 2016 he took a new project in Macau, China for MGM. In order to move him successfully, he got any shots needed, his health certificate. We have had an interpretor working for us for a couple of years, she fell in love with Tuk, and bought a puppy shortly after. She was moving to Macau for the job as well. So she researched and hired a company to get them (Tuk and XiXi) across the border. The company turned out to be a scam, they tried to cross illegally, and the men were arrested. Tuk and XiXi were taken by customs, and ended up in a shelter as part of a criminal investigation, (much as they would be here for dog fighting etc.).
> 
> At first, it seemed they would get the dogs back shortly. They both produced all the vet records and pictures of them since puppies to prove ownership. Then things turned nasty, they said that they were not the owners. The shelter is closed on Sundays, but a kind worker would let Mike and Catherine come in on Sunday to see them. They were not allowed in out of their small cages, but Mike would pet him through the crate and bring food as he was not eating very well.
> 
> ...


I've wondered many times what happened with young Tuk...I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that. It's hard to believe they held on to him for 8.5 months! 

I'm glad you got him back...and I hope you are able to get him to the States without trouble. Give him a Christmas pat on the head from me.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I will, thank you!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So glad to hear he's getting better every day.
Thank you for all you have done for him and will continue to do!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Tuk went to the Vet this past Monday, she is wonderful and helps many of the street dogs here. Tucker had infections in both ears, yeast on his feet. And the neuter site was also infected. She could not believe they would not have sent him home with antibiotics. He is feeling much better, and also eating much better. 

They tag every dog over 23Kilos here as a dangerous dog. They are supposed to be muzzled at all times in public. After some research, you can request a temperment test. If they pass, they then get a green tag, and can go muzzle free for three years when they have to be tested again. Tuk has his test this afternoon, keep your fingers and paws crossed for us. He is very sweet, but has lost all his manners and loves to jump and mouth. So, the training begins!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh wow! How did I miss this story??? Tuker was so lucky to have you in his corner. I'm so happy this turned out well and he's home with you. Now I understand your comment about not being a dog friendly country...continued best wishes until you get him home to the States.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Dawn


I cannot imagine going through all that! I would have been ugly NYer postal all over everyone's butts! I don't think I have the fortitude to have lasted so long not knowing. Thank G-d you got Tucker back and you are in the process of healing him. I will pray that you get him home as quickly as possible!


XO
Lenna and Rosie


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am back in the US, Tuk is still in Macau with Mike. He is feeling so much better. He passed his temperament test with flying colors, and wears a green tag ( so no muzzle required).I will go back in February to finish up out business paperwork, and hopefully will have Tuk all booked up to come HOME!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay Tuk, great news he passed his test!!!

I hope you get to bring him home next month, that would be so wonderful!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hooray for Tuk! I hope he lands in the States soon. Do keep us posted.


----------

